# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kur keni keto gjera ne shpi

## vajza_pr

Nese nuk dini cka te beni per te ngren dhe keni pak buk te ftohet ose para disa ditesh,keni kackavall,pershut kechap,benja keshtu preni buken ne rriska te holla qitni kechap,mandej kackavall,mandej peshut,orginano nese keni,futeni ne furr dhe lini te pjeken vetem deri e shihni se kackavvali eshte shkrir,kan shije te mire dhe jane pak si pica,te njeten gje mund ta besh me tuna ne vend te peshutes.

----------


## vajza_pr

Nese te vije dikush apo te hahet vet dicka nga pemet e ke shume te leht,blej nje shllag sprej qe eshte dhe leje ne shtepi,merr te gjitha pemet ne shtepi qe ke prej ne formen qe deshiron dhe permbi iu qet shllag,sallat e mire dhe e shpejt.

----------


## vajza_pr

Nese ne shpi ke vetem perime eshte shume leht te besh ndonje tave vegjetarjane
Psh patate,domate,speca,ullij i grin,domate te zeza,te gjitha permet qe ke ne shpi i qet,zakonishte kjo behet ne tava dheu,qiten dhe melemesa te ndryshme vaj dhe mbulohen me uje te val,pjeken ne furr deri sa uji te shterret,mjafton te perdoresh imagjinaten qe te mos perziesh perimet qe nuk shkon mire ne mes veti,dhe ke nje drek pa dal per shoping.

----------


## vajza_pr

Nese te jete pasuli(groshi) nga nje dite me pare dhe nuk do ta hudhesh ate mund ta perpunosh dhe do jete dhe me i shishum se heren e pare,ashtu si eshte e marrim e  qesim ne nje tave dheu,permbi te qesim sugjuk i cili behet ne yndyr parprakishte,e fusim ne furre dhe e leme te shterret apo te behet me i trash.

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Nese te jete pasuli(groshi) nga nje dite me pare dhe nuk do ta hudhesh ate mund ta perpunosh dhe do jete dhe me i shishum se heren e pare,ashtu si eshte e marrim e  qesim ne nje tave dheu,permbi te qesim sugjuk i cili behet ne yndyr parprakishte,e fusim ne furre dhe e leme te shterret apo te behet me i trash.




 :buzeqeshje:   Vajza e prishtinës, çka të ka gjetë kështu? 

Ke hiperproduksion të letrave? Pse po shkruan dhe po fol vetmevete?!! 


Kam lexuar një mori letrash tua dhe sado kudo të kam kuptuar, kurse sot jo!

----------


## vajza_pr

Pune e madhe nese nuk me ke kuptuar

----------


## Antipatrea

cika e prishtines keto jane receta per vitin e ri????

----------


## ChuChu

> Nese nuk dini cka te beni per te ngren dhe keni pak buk te ftohet ose para disa ditesh,keni kackavall,pershut kechap,benja keshtu preni buken ne rriska te holla qitni kechap,mandej kackavall,mandej peshut,orginano nese keni,futeni ne furr dhe lini te pjeken vetem deri e shihni se kackavvali eshte shkrir,kan shije te mire dhe jane pak si pica,te njeten gje mund ta besh me tuna ne vend te peshutes.


po shpjegon gje si behen fasulet me djath kackavall kjo se spo e marr vesh   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Nese nuk dini cka te beni per te ngren dhe keni pak buk te ftohet ose para disa ditesh,keni kackavall,pershut kechap,benja keshtu preni buken ne rriska te holla qitni kechap,mandej kackavall,mandej peshut,orginano nese keni,futeni ne furr dhe lini te pjeken vetem deri e shihni se kackavvali eshte shkrir,kan shije te mire dhe jane pak si pica,te njeten gje mund ta besh me tuna ne vend te peshutes.



*Sa e madhe kjo 

Per ca ke mbaruar per kuxhinjere  


Se kam provuar,por do e provoje ndonjiher*

----------


## Zemrushja

> *Sa e madhe kjo 
> 
> Per ca ke mbaruar per kuxhinjere  
> 
> 
> Se kam provuar,por do e provoje ndonjiher*



ti po ti... ti je i pari per te gatuar  :ngerdheshje:  loooool

----------


## dibrani2006

Me gjithe keto fjale qe i ke shkruajt une per veten time kur nuk rri i untuar sepse hobi i im eshte Guzhina dhe me pelqen shume te guzhinoj per te enger ja bej çaren. :kryqezohen:

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Pune e madhe nese nuk me ke kuptuar



Si bashkëbisedues në forum e pashë të udhës që të sinjalizoi për një veprim tëndin por meqë ti në vrullin e pa frenuar për të thënë diçka nuk ke patur kohë më shumë që të mendosh para se të përgjigjesh po ta them edhe një herë:

-  me faktin se je prezentuar si VAJZA _PR  ti ke marr një obligim që të përfaqësosh vajzat e Prishtinës dhe me këtë formë të shkrimit nuk je duke e kryer atë punë si duhet!

-  të kam thënë mos fol me vetvehten sepse në temën tënde deri sa u lajmërova unë nuk të ishte përgjigjur asnjeri! - kurse edhe recetat tua kishin të bënin me PASUL MA!  PASULI më së paku është risi për shqiptarët,  sepse është gjellë standarde e shtëpisë.

- tani nuk po i përmendi edhe disa gabime tua lidhur  gjuhën që e përdor dhe gabimin në atë fjalinë e fundit për këpucët! - shiko dhe përmirëso ate gabim teknik apo gjuhsor! 

Me thënë të drejtën ajo thënje më pat tërhjek për të lexuar shkrimet tua por nuk di se apo i përmbahesh asaj thënje!!!

Poashtu edhe ty të sygjeroi tëpushosh e të qetësoshesh pak!  Edhe Abdi Baleta  çdo ditë e mbushte një faqe gazete me tekste të tij dhe dikur u lodh eedhe ai edhe lexuesit e tij!

----------


## vajza_pr

Ok po i marr si keshilla keto qe me keni shkruar sidomos per gjuhen,une e kam problem shqipen nuk di ta shkruaj bukur,kjo eshte defekt e pranoj,ndersa une prezentoj veten time dhe jo vajzat e vendit time,secila ne Prishtine eshte ndryshe nga une,Ndersa Per pasulin sa do i njohur qe eshte per shqipetaret asnje nuk e pregadit njesoj,dhe une ju propozova por si do qofte qenka keqkuptuar une do kem kujdes heren tjeter te spjegoj gjerat me mire,Ndersa sa i perket thenjes ajo eshte nje thenje qe mua cdo here me bene te mendoj per njerezit qe kan nevoj per mua dhe fundit nuk postoj ketu ne forum per te bere numer se nuk me intereson te jem me e mira apo e para,thjesht i jap mendimet e momentit kaq per ty Vrojtues une do kem parasysh te gjitha gjerat qe me thoni ndoshta dhe nga mosha ju i shifni gjerat ndryshe dhe kjo me jep mesim mua.

respekt per te gjithe dhe do kem parasysh cdo keshill nga te gjithe

----------


## dibrani2006

> Ok po i marr si keshilla keto qe me keni shkruar sidomos per gjuhen,une e kam problem shqipen nuk di ta shkruaj bukur,kjo eshte defekt e pranoj,ndersa une prezentoj veten time dhe jo vajzat e vendit time,secila ne Prishtine eshte ndryshe nga une,Ndersa Per pasulin sa do i njohur qe eshte per shqipetaret asnje nuk e pregadit njesoj,dhe une ju propozova por si do qofte qenka keqkuptuar une do kem kujdes heren tjeter te spjegoj gjerat me mire,Ndersa sa i perket thenjes ajo eshte nje thenje qe mua cdo here me bene te mendoj per njerezit qe kan nevoj per mua dhe fundit nuk postoj ketu ne forum per te bere numer se nuk me intereson te jem me e mira apo e para,thjesht i jap mendimet e momentit kaq per ty Vrojtues une do kem parasysh te gjitha gjerat qe me thoni ndoshta dhe nga mosha ju i shifni gjerat ndryshe dhe kjo me jep mesim mua.
> 
> respekt per te gjithe dhe do kem parasysh cdo keshill nga te gjithe


Mos u shqetso se te gjithe nuk e flasim gjuhen shqipe mire dhe nuk e shkruajm mire, gabojme nga donjehere jemi njerez dhe njerzit gabojne te gjithe gabojme.

----------


## vrojtuesi

Vajza_pr,  

Të përshëndes për përgjigjen e dhënë.

Tani vetëm asaj fjalës _këpuc_ shtoja një - ë (këpucë).

Vazhdo me shkrime,  me pak kujdes të shtuar do të jesh shum e mirë! 

Tung, tung!  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vajza_pr

Do i kem parasysh dhe  ë flm per keshille

----------


## Flora82

Se  di  pse keni deshire  ti  korigjoni  te  tjeret ,  kur  e  dini qe  ne, në  kosove kemi  qen nen  okopatorin sllav dhe  per  ata edhe  dijalektin  e  kemi  ndryshe dhe  fjalt qe  i  perdorum ne per  ju  jan  qesharake  por edhe  te  pa  kuptushme , ne e  dime  ket  prandaj  qdo  her  insistojm qe  ti harrojm ti mesojm  fjalet  adekuate shqip .Por nje  gje dhe  ju  mos  harroni  ju  jeni  tu  e  harru  gjuhen  shqipe me  shum  se  ,  sepse i  leni fjalet  tona  apo  shprejet  e  i  merrni te  huajt p.sh greke ,italiane etj...

----------


## vajza_pr

Flora82 nuk i ve fajin askujt nga Shqiperia se ne Kosovaret gjithmon jemi mundu me iu pershtate ketyre,dhe i kemi mesuar keshtu per ate aresye reagojn keta.

pe shkruj tash qysh e foli vet ne dilalekt timin

Flora82 nuk ia vnoj fajin kekujt per kete sen se na kosovaret jem msu me iu larit edhe me ju pershtat ktyne,vet i kena msu kshtu per qata reagojn kta.


Mburrem qe jam shqiptare pa marr parasysh qysh shkruj dhe qysh foli

----------


## cool

Mos harroni se vajza_pr eshte e Prishtines...e a e dini qa do te thot te jesh e Prishtiners apo jo.. :buzeqeshje:  mendojn se vetem prishtinalit jane te menqur ne Kosove...gjithe te tjeret jane large me jeten...keta jane me perparimtaret... :i ngrysur: 
E sa ju perket postimeve te vajza_pr eshte e vertet qe deshiron te kesh numer te madh te postimeve..e kam verejt ditet e para qe je regjistruar ne forum ke jap pergjigje ne shume tema...ndoshta edhe ndonje palidhje.

----------


## vajza_pr

> Mos harroni se vajza_pr eshte e Prishtines...e a e dini qa do te thot te jesh e Prishtiners apo jo.. mendojn se vetem prishtinalit jane te menqur ne Kosove...gjithe te tjeret jane large me jeten...keta jane me perparimtaret...
> E sa ju perket postimeve te vajza_pr eshte e vertet qe deshiron te kesh numer te madh te postimeve..e kam verejt ditet e para qe je regjistruar ne forum ke jap pergjigje ne shume tema...ndoshta edhe ndonje palidhje.



hahaha Cool ok eshte e drejta jote te mendosh ashtu se kete te drejt nuk ta moho askush,une tash jap vetem mendimin time,nuk mbahem si mequr(jam vetevetja me te mirat dhe te keqija e mia),dhe nuk ia mbajme te menqur ne ne Prishtine por Prishtina eshte vend ku njerezit marin dituri,njerezit nga te gjithe Kosova,ketu eshte kajmaku nese edi cka eshte i Kosoves,
E se a kam jap pergjigjje ne tema "palidhje" si i quan ti,ndoshta vetem per ty jane palidhje,mua ndoshta me pelqejn,ti nuk me njef andaj nuk mund te me gjykosh,a sa per numer te postimeve i kam be vetem e vetem pse kam pas kohe jam ne pune prej ores 08 deri 20,shumicen e kohes e kaloj para PC,cmendem nese nuk merrem me dicka,forumi eshte njera nder gjerat qe me largon nga cmenduria dhe monotonia
besoj se jam mjaf e kjart se shume njerez kapen tek nr i postimeve ketu ne forum

Mburrem qe jam Shqiptare

----------

